# Civilization 4 Einstellungsproblem



## CRAZYMANN (30. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin 

ich kam mal wieder auf die Idee CIV 4 zu spielen, nach dem ich es auch raus gesucht habe hab ich es auch gleich installiert ohne Probleme.
So mein Problem jetzt mit den Spiel ist folgendes. Das Spiel starte ohne Problem ich geh in die Optionen alles ein zu stellen er nimmt es auch an, aber wenn ich aus mache und wieder starte ist alles wieder zurück gesetzt und ich muss alles noch mal ein stellen. 
Wo ran kann das liegen weil das nervt schon immer wieder alles neu einzustellen.

Vielen dank schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Hendrix !!! (31. Mai 2010)

die Spiel Einstellungen musst du immer wider mach außer du spielst ein Szenario !


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

Meinst Du jetzt die Einstellungen für eine neue Partie, oder meinst Du die für Grafik usw. ? Also, lezttere: bei mir bleiben die Optionen gespeichert, Grafik, Sound, Spieloptionen wie zB Stadtradius anzeigen usw.  ^^ Hast denn schon alle Patches drauf?


----------



## CRAZYMANN (31. Mai 2010)

Richtig hatte ich net erwähnt ich meine die Einstellung für Grafik audio und was da noch ist. Ich habe es mit den neusten Patch ausprobiert und ganz normal hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (1. Juni 2010)

keiner da der mit helfen könnte. ich hab auch schon mit google gesucht hab aber nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## Rammstein (2. Juni 2010)

Also was den fehler selbst angeht hab ich leider auch nichts gefunden, aber was ich ausprobieren würde an deiner stelle wär folgendes.Unter eigene dateien müsst es eigentlich was entsprechendes geben, die datei heisst civilisation4 (müsst es auch im hauptordner geben, heisst dort aber _civ4config) dort kann man die grafik und audio etwas komplizierter auch einstellen, aber das hauptthema wird jetzt wohl mal die auflösung sein also fangen wir damit an.In dieser datei gibts das hier:

; Custom Screen Height, ex: 768 - Normal resolutions can be set in-game and will be used when both values are set to 0
ScreenHeight = 0

; Custom Screen Width, ex: 1024 - Normal resolutions can be set in-game and will be used when both values are set to 0
ScreenWidth = 0

Wenn das bei dir auch so steht is da schonmal net der fehler, aber du kannst dort deine gewünschte auflösung reintippen und das müssts dann auch gewesen sein.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (3. Juni 2010)

So hab mal die Auflösung in der config Datei selber eingegeben, mh hat aber nichts gebracht egal ob die Datei schreib geschützt ist oder net. 
Das Problem wenn ich sie auf Schreib geschützt setze wird das automatisch zurück gesetzt ob wohl ich auf übernehmen gehe. Am Betriebssystem kann es auch net liegen weil mein Kumpel hat fast den gleichen Rechner und er hat net die Probleme. Ist schade aber ich denke das Spiel brauch ich net spielen, weil ich hab kein Bock bei jeden Start alles neu einzustellen.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (3. Juni 2010)

Installiere es noch mal neu und schau ob es dann klappt.

Ich fand das Spiel ziemlich gut.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (3. Juni 2010)

Das mit den neu installieren hatte ich schon mal ausprobiert werde es aber heute Abend noch mal versuchen. Ja das Spiel ist echt gut


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2010)

Ansonsten kann ich Dir dieses Forum sehr empfehlen: http://www.civforum.de/ 

WENN Dein Fehler schonmal irgendwo vorkam, dann wirst Du das ganz sicher dort auch finden.


ps: haste denn auch AddOns mit installiert?


----------



## CRAZYMANN (4. Juni 2010)

Jo danke das Forum werde ich mir mal anschauen. Ich hab die Complete Edition wo gleich die addons mit installiert werden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2010)

Is seltsam, ich hatte das schon auf 2 versch. Laptops installiert, bei einem jeweils unter vista und unter XP, bei meinem PC hab ich das auch mal bei XP und mal bei Vista installiert, bestimmt 3 versch. PC-Konfiugurationen (man rüstet ja auch mal auf    ) - dieses problem hatte ich aber nie.


Hast Du mal getestet, ob es vlt. bei der "normalen" Version den Fehler hat, beim Addon aber nicht? Ich spiele eh nur noch das Addon, weil das ja das normale Spiel beinhaltet. Es kommen nur die Addon-Sachen dazu.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte das Problem bei UT3, das lag daran, dass das Spiel den Ordner mit den gespeicherten Einstellungen net gefunden hat.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (6. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du mal getestet, ob es vlt. bei der "normalen" Version den Fehler hat, beim Addon aber nicht



Ich gebe es ja zu ich hatte mal wo ich noch Vista drauf hatte ne net ganz legale Version nur die normale ohne addon und da hatte ich die gleichen Probleme. Da hatte ich irgend wann kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel. Und jetzt wo ich Win 7 drauf habe dachte ich kauf es mir kostet ja nur 10€ aber hat sich ja nichts geändert.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2010)

ich meinte mit "normale Version" eigentlich nur: Du kannst ja Civ4 starten, du kannst aber auch Beyond the sword starten. Kannst Du bei beiden nix umstellen, was auch bei einem Neustart erhalten bleibt, oder geht es evlt. bei einem von beiden?


----------



## CRAZYMANN (7. Juni 2010)

Ah das meinst du ne da gibt es kein unterschied leider.


----------

